# Horse Abuse



## TinyTurtles (Jan 13, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3jMH1QLBrq8

This is a very good video. Showing the bad and good.


----------



## TinyTurtles (Jan 13, 2014)

I think this is a great video...Not in the way of abuse though...


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

You are always going to get people who think strong arm methods are the way to go.

I am not soft with horses or the dogs however, I am not cruel to them, punishment, and never with brute force or bad temper, is appropriate in the situation and instant.

One thing I do know is that if I caught anyone bashing a horse about the head with a pole then they would have the same done back to them.


----------



## That Friesian (Jan 15, 2015)

i diddnt manage to see it
By the time they got to the beating i covered my eyes and switched it off


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

That Friesian said:


> i diddnt manage to see it
> By the time they got to the beating i covered my eyes and switched it off



That's enough for me, I'm not even going to watch it.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

stopped watching.. that is disgusting. they tie them with their heads up all day long here,
spur the you knowwhat out of them to make them dance, tie the heads down with no release for hour upon hour. I turn them into animal control.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

A while ago there was a TV programme where two mustangs were taken from the wild.

An English woman and a cowboy had the task of breaking them in. 
Horses were apart and in two round pens. Neither had been handled other than initial catching, gelding and then taken to the pens.

The cowboy roped the horse and tied it to a post, saddled it and was generally very rough.
The woman just went and sat in the pen with the hay and water next to the horse, gained its confidence and was soon taking it out and about, leading it. She was riding it bareback before saddling and at the end of the time was riding the horse out and about.
The other horse was still basically unrideable. They tied a leg up, led it from another horse and generally it was a battle all the way. 

This was way before they had the competitions for starting the Mustangs, and although the horses were of different temperaments the way the cowboy handled his horse was borderline cruelty to my way of thinking.


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

^ If you remember the program I might look it up.  Sounds interesting.

Two things about this video, one I roll my eyes at. 

1. The guy on the galloping gray horse I wouldn't call abuse. Barrel racers do they a WHOLE lot and I didn't see a clip of them in there.

2. At the end, every horse was pretty much bridleless and bareback. Does this mean people that use bits, saddles, spurs, and tie-downs cannot have a wonderful relationship with their horses? I know an English rider that rides in a bit, saddle, and might have spurs and say she has a VERY good relationship with her horses. I have a good relationship with mine and he wears a bit. Stacy Westfall used a bit, saddle, and spurs on Jac and had a good relationship with him.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

